
Telegram adds ‘delete everywhere’ nuclear option – killing chat history - tosh
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/25/going-going-gone/
======
furzewolf
The problem I see with this is that it adds the ability to alter history. You
can effectively remove messages sent by the other person, altering context and
changing the meaning of the conversation. You can also remove evidence of
transactions, work or anything else.

I get that this is supposed to be a benefit, but it's also a very significant
issue, especially where business is concerned.

------
alexandroid
As a person who accidentally posted sensitive info on chats, I welcome this
feature. I do wish they implemented an indication "message deleted" in the
chat to show that the editing took place.

------
hprotagonist
One of the reasons I have understood this not to be possible with, e.g.,
Signal, is that in order to do this, the server would have to know more about
your messaging history than you'd ideally like.

Is that true here?

~~~
ymolodtsov
Telegram syncs history through its own cloud, so essentially yes.

------
aszantu
there will probably be some regulation about this feature xD fbi and cia and
everyone else want to be able to see your chat history

